# Marin Chickens Need a Home-or will be put down



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I think this message should have been posted in the adoption forum. 

Friends, 
I received this message from Wild Care Marin. I hope some of you can help: 
Save our Sentinel Chickens! They've given their blood once every two weeks
to ensure West Nile Virus has not attacked us yet. They've given us dozens
of eggs, hours of amusement and now these 10 plucky hens need a home. In
October, when mosquitos are no longer around, if we have not found homes
for them, these hens will be put to sleep by Marin/Sonoma Mosquito & Vector
Control, and we will not renew the program for next year. Unfortunately, the
coop is not included. Please contact Melanie at 415-453-1000, ext 14 or
[email protected] for more information.


----------

